# Canned Pumpkin Wine - LOTS of sediment - Couple of questions



## mayberry (Feb 26, 2011)

Here's the recipe:

•	18 lb canned (unspiced) pumpkin
•	30 drops pectic enzyme
•	3 Tbsp Acid blend
•	13 lb white granulated sugar
•	1 lb dark raisins
•	3 oz cinnamon
•	1 ½ oz ginger
•	¾ oz cloves
•	10 Lipton black tea bags
•	6 campden tablets (crushed)

Boiled sugar into two gallons water, poured over rest of ingredients. Mixed well. Topped up with boiled water. Sit 24 hours, pitched Red Star Champagne yeast.

Racked the mush after about a month. It's been another month, and it's sort of separated into two layers -- one a mushy, almost colloidal goop, and the top is a very clear, winey liquid.

It has fermented dry (to a taste test -- we never got a hydrometer reading because it was so thick). We threw in SuperKleer today to hopefully speed along the clearing process.

So my questions are this:

If SuperKleer doesn't speed things along, do we just wait and wait for it to separate?

And if so, will leaving all that sediment in there give it off flavors?

PS. The spices in this recipe were adapted from my girlfriend's pumpkin pie recipe. :)


----------



## surlees (Feb 26, 2011)

I've never done a pumpkin wine, but I have done quite a few fruit wines. My advice is to wait about 1 week then rack again leaving as much sediment behind as possible. Then you'll need to just let it sit and age in the carboy for at least several months while it continues clearing. If you bottle too soon, especially if you don't filter it, you'll end up with sediment in the bottles. I know this seems like a long time to wait, but many fruit wines have alot of pulp and can take a long time to clear. One year would not be out of the question. 

Keep in mind that the flavor should continue to improve throughout the aging process. Also, be sure to keep the sulfite level up by adding campden every 2-3 months.

Fred


----------



## Tom (Feb 26, 2011)

canned pumpkin will be hard to clear. TIME is what you need. However, without a hydrometer we are lost. Hydrometer is a MUST in wine making. 13#'s of sugar is alot so I think you will have a high alcohol wine once cleared.
Chalk this up to experience. When you make another wine ck here 1ST and we will tell you what you need. Get a hydrometer in the meantime.


----------



## tjbryner (Feb 26, 2011)

I have 5 gallons of pumpkin pie clearing right now. Besides the 3 P's Makes sure to DEGAS. I had to spend more time on my pumpkin then any wine I have ever done.

But it seems to be clearing nicely now.


----------



## mayberry (Feb 26, 2011)

It just occurred to me, I didn't mention that this is a 6 gallon batch. We pretty much only do 6 gallon batches.



surlees said:


> I know this seems like a long time to wait, but many fruit wines have alot of pulp and can take a long time to clear. One year would not be out of the question.



I was hoping this would be the case. All of my other country wines have cleared in a few months. But this is looking just plain weird. :)



Tom said:


> However, without a hydrometer we are lost. Hydrometer is a MUST in wine making.



I have a hydrometer. But it just floated on surface. It was literally impossible to get a reading. This stuff is thick, like pudding. But we based it on a Jack Keller recipe.



tjbryner said:


> I have 5 gallons of pumpkin pie clearing right now. Besides the 3 P's Makes sure to DEGAS. I had to spend more time on my pumpkin then any wine I have ever done.
> 
> But it seems to be clearing nicely now.



You give me hope.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Feb 26, 2011)

look on the bright side, you can always pour it into popsicle molds and freeze it into high octane popsicles. Nuttin' like a punkin puddin' pop on a hot day.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Feb 27, 2011)

Mayberry, I made a pumpkin wine a few monthe ago. It's aging now.

First of all I know EXACTLY what you mean. I made this mistake of adding the ingredients then filling to 6 gallon level. It was spaghetti sauce. When it was fermenting it would blow huge bubbles all over the inside of the lid and on me when I would stir it. It was a seinfeld episode. The hydrometer would stand on the stuff. Then I realized I didn't account for the mass of the pumpkin. Just like fruit it took up space and when I was going to rack it I wouldn't have 6 gallons, I would have 2 gallons.

Sooooooo I racked it into two equal parts and blended it with a water wine. This thinned it out. It cleared very nicely and it is aging well. I'm very excited with this one. 

I used the "spiced" pumpkin mix for mine and I did use 18 cans. This came to me from Julie. She's the best!


----------



## mayberry (Feb 27, 2011)

djrockinsteve said:


> Mayberry, I made a pumpkin wine a few monthe ago. It's aging now.
> 
> First of all I know EXACTLY what you mean. I made this mistake of adding the ingredients then filling to 6 gallon level. It was spaghetti sauce. When it was fermenting it would blow huge bubbles all over the inside of the lid and on me when I would stir it. It was a seinfeld episode. The hydrometer would stand on the stuff. Then I realized I didn't account for the mass of the pumpkin. Just like fruit it took up space and when I was going to rack it I wouldn't have 6 gallons, I would have 2 gallons.
> 
> ...



So glad to hear your experience, and to know that someone else feels my pain. I am interested in the water wine method (I'm guessing sugar, nutrient, and water?), but my girlfriend is really wanting to let it sit and sit and sit to see how much crud she can get to the bottom (this batch is her baby). Do you think we're going to get any weird flavors from all that pulp sitting in there so long? Or should I prod her to thin it out?


----------



## djrockinsteve (Feb 27, 2011)

After I realized my error I racked it and the entire thing was all the same consistancy. The sediment was not dropping. So I made a water wine, thinned it out and then sparkolloid to clear it. It cleared quickly I believe. Now it's aging and looks great. I will allow it to age at least 2 years.

I actually have some more pumpkin (had a coupon from Libby's when I called them for info). I'll make another batch sometime and try it correctly this time.

I'm actually going to do a tutorial on water wine and have a few pictures to show. Not much to see though.

Basically it's inverted sugar, nutrients, pectic enzyme for the blending later (figured why not) and yeast in water. Adjust for desired specific gravity.

It will need extra stirring as there is a lack of natural nutrients being only water.

My pumpkin when I racked to a carboy I filled to the near top. It was still fermenting (since it was going slow it seemed but wasn't sure since the hydrometer was standing at attention). The CO2 was rising and Lifting the pumpkin up thru the top. I spent hours stirring it trying to degas or something. Finally racked some off into 2 carboys. Blended with water wine and it finished.

PM me if you have any specific questions or better to place here as to help others.

Moral of the Story....correctly follow directions! (That was meant for me, not you)!


----------



## Flame145 (Feb 27, 2011)

mayberry said:


> It just occurred to me, I didn't mention that this is a 6 gallon batch. We pretty much only do 6 gallon batches.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you start with your pie filling in a fine mesh straining bag,(inside your fermenter) you will have liquid outside the bag. Now it is possible to take a SG reading


----------



## mayberry (Feb 27, 2011)

Flame145 said:


> If you start with your pie filling in a fine mesh straining bag,(inside your fermenter) you will have liquid outside the bag. Now it is possible to take a SG reading



I was under the impression that so much pulp in a straining bag would impede fermentation (pulp was about 1/3 of my fermenter). But I've never used a straining bag, even with a mashed potatoes looking banana wine. :)


----------



## djrockinsteve (Feb 27, 2011)

The pulp was incredibly thick. This is a really cool wine. Can't wait till it's done.

Mine sat with the gross lees in it for a good week plus before water wine was done then it was completely fermented and racked. I moved it to a cool are until I was able to blend with the w.wine. Everything smelled good from then on, prior to it smelled funky the entire time. Keep the faith.


----------



## Julie (Feb 27, 2011)

djrockinsteve said:


> After I realized my error I racked it and the entire thing was all the same consistancy. The sediment was not dropping. So I made a water wine, thinned it out and then sparkolloid to clear it. It cleared quickly I believe. Now it's aging and looks great. I will allow it to age at least 2 years.
> 
> I actually have some more pumpkin (had a coupon from Libby's when I called them for info). I'll make another batch sometime and try it correctly this time.
> 
> ...



Well I am excited that you FINALLY USE THE DAM WATER WINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## djrockinsteve (Feb 27, 2011)

You are the Master! I am the grasshopper.

What the heck did that mean anyway?


----------



## Jmarch68 (Oct 30, 2011)

I am getting ready to start a batch of wine using this recipe. Is there any suggestions you can give me to help get me started? I have a bag to put the pumpkin in and im not sure how much water to put it in or how long to leave the pumpkin in there's how long should I leave it in the primary bucket before racking into a carboy?

This will be the first time I tried anything like this, any help would be great!


----------



## Arne (Oct 31, 2011)

Julie said:


> Well I am excited that you FINALLY USE THE DAM WATER WINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Does dam water ferment better than regular old tap water?? Arne.


----------



## Julie (Oct 31, 2011)

Arne said:


> Does dam water ferment better than regular old tap water?? Arne.



Well, it does seem when you curse something it works better


----------



## djrockinsteve (Oct 31, 2011)

Hey Arne. I went down to the dam to see the dam man about getting some dam water. The dam man said I couldn't have any dam water. So I told the dam man he could keep his dam water.


----------



## tjbryner (Oct 31, 2011)

Jmarch68 said:


> I am getting ready to start a batch of wine using this recipe. Is there any suggestions you can give me to help get me started? I have a bag to put the pumpkin in and im not sure how much water to put it in or how long to leave the pumpkin in there's how long should I leave it in the primary bucket before racking into a carboy?
> 
> This will be the first time I tried anything like this, any help would be great!


 
The biggest thing is the room that the Pumpkin takes up. the batch I'm doing now, I added the total amount of water I needed and then added the pumpkin. 

If your using a bag I'm not sure how well it will work with canned pumpkin (might still be a big mess) 

I leave the pumpkin in till dry then rack it off.


----------



## Julie (Oct 31, 2011)

I am getting ready to start another batch of this, I only do a gallon batch cuz it is not a wine we drink a lot of, it is nice to have for Thanksgiving.

Here is what I will do for a one gallon batch:

3 cans of pumpkin
roughly 2# of sugar, to bring sg 10 1.080 or close to it
7 pts of water
2 tsp of acid blend, or what is needed to bring acid to .65 - .75%
1/4 tsp tannin
1 tsp nutrient
k-meta
1122 yeast

I will also add a pinch of cinnamon, ginger and backsweeten with a can of Welch's white grape concentrate

This, also, needs to age of a year


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 25, 2014)

I have a pumpkin that has been in the primary for about a week. Still thicker than usual despite having put the pumpkin in mesh. It seems to have stopped at 1.02 despite adding more nutrient, keeping it warm and stirring. I'm considering the "water wine" process. What amount would you recommend? 1:4 ratio water wine to must? 50:50?


----------



## Derrald (Oct 3, 2022)

What if you were to make 2 - 3 gallon batches and simple syrup your water to the desired sg. Then add to primary's. After your original ferment then rack into secondary which should give you a solid 5 gallon batch. Then use the water wine to top off/thin as needed? Could i get away with this?


----------

